# Nutmeg induced anxiety/depression/DP



## Fluke93

Nutmeg is a spice that many of us have in our households. Its a cooking spice. But for centuries it has been used as a medicine for all sorts of things, as were many other herbs. But Nutmeg also taken in large quantities can be a mind altering "drug" or can at least change your perception of the world. I think its noted on wikipedia that it is a deliriant, and have heard it is a dissociative.The active ingredient in Nutmeg, and also in its cousin mace is myristicin which is closely related to MDMA, or a similar chemical build up at least.

This is from wikipedia.

It should also be noted that the recreational properties of nutmeg can take about four hours to take effect, and large enough doses have been reported to cause severe tiredness, uncontrollable and prolonged sleep coupled with dehydration. The effects have been known to last longer than 72 hours, depending on the size of the dose.[citation needed]

Myristicin poisoning is potentially deadly to some pets and livestock, and may be caused by culinary quantities of nutmeg harmless to humans. For this reason, for example, it is recommended not to feed eggnog to dogs.[15]

I also found this from a site called erowid, its a reported user who consumed nutmeg and wrote about his trip, and added at the end..

"A year later I got into pot, and found that smoking/snorting small amounts of nutmeg (a gram or two) did 'something'. I started mixing it into my skunk, which I used to smoke every day, with some strange results. I got incredibly stoned in a strange, fuzzy way. The sharpness of perception I normally felt with pot was gone, and when the weed wore off, this strange, detached feeling lingered on. I woke up one morning in mental agony. I wasn't stoned or hallucinating, but there was a chair by the bed, and I felt that it was 'staring' at me. I was depressed and feeling very strange. Time was passing slowly, and being alive felt excruciating for no reason. For weeks I was scared of walking down the road, as I thought cars were going to try to run me down. I put this down to pot and gave up.

A few months later, mostly recovered, I finally found the best way to take nutmeg: eating it. I was need of getting stoned, having cut cannabis out of my life, and I ate about 10g of the ready-ground stuff. Like the last time I ate it, nothing happened until the next morning, except that this time it was great. I felt utterly joyful and at peace with the world. I lay around all day, just relaxed and feeling good, and very 'drunk' too. Once the effects wore off, I felt a distinct come-down; I was quite miserable and irritable. This passed in a day or two."

Sounds a little bit like DP or some kind of mental problem.

He then added at the end.

"I've read information that suggests that myristicin is quite closely related to the methylenedioxyamphetamines (MMDA specifically), and therefore has a similar, and possibly permanent (the research into this is inconclusive) effect on serotonin in the brain. This would explain the after-effects of depression and anxiety (but not the paranoia if that's what I was experiencing). It's probably fine in healthy-minded people, but not me."

Is it just me or is that interesting? I may have to do some research on that to see if there is any truth inside it.

Two other members of this site i believe have actually got DP due to trying to get a cheap high from Nutmeg. I when i was young and childish pulled this off too, and im wondering if this is where my anxiety began, or if it was weed.


----------



## Guest

Ive done nutmeg on a number of occasions, a nice 50 hours high. Ive read about how it can be converted in MDMA in your liver but i doubt thats 100% possible. Having done a shit ton of ecstasy/molly imo there nothing like eachother, nutmeg is definetely a deliriant and not a upper/empathogen. Nutmeg could have started everything for you, i mean people dont realize it but mutmeg is heavy-duty is high doses.


----------

